# Huntington Botanical Gardens 1st Annual International Orchid Show! October 16-18 2015



## Brandon Tam (Jul 12, 2015)

The Huntington Library, Art Collections, and Botanical Gardens is proud to announce that the 1st annual Huntington Botanical Gardens International Orchid Show will be held here from October 16 through October 18, 2015. We at The Huntington hope that you know of some vendors and exhibitors that would be interested in participating at our new show! 

At the Huntington, we strive to keep the orchid community enthused and well. We donate orchids to societies, provide special tours of our collections and grounds, host AOS and CSA judgings on campus, and try in every way to help. We have a communications department that does fantastic advertisements! We have every connections to every media outlet in our area, along with our 54,000 members.

We now need your help! We hope to ignite the passion of orchid enthusiasts with the only AOS-judged orchid show in Los Angeles County, but we can’t do it without great vendor participation.

If you would like to be part of this great new show or know somebody that would, please email us at [email protected] with a mailing address, and I will rush you an information packet. 

I look forward to working with everybody to make this a positive and profitable vendor and exhibitor experience.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 12, 2015)

I would think that it would be wise to contact some vendors as soon as possible. Sunset Valley Orchids, Carmela Orchids, Orchid Inn, Piping Rock, Spring Water and Ten Shin are just a few that attends many shows. I have a contact point of Ten Shin if you need it.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jul 15, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> I would think that it would be wise to contact some vendors as soon as possible. Sunset Valley Orchids, Carmela Orchids, Orchid Inn, Piping Rock, Spring Water and Ten Shin are just a few that attends many shows. I have a contact point of Ten Shin if you need it.



Thanks for the suggestions! I have contacted them all to see if they can make it! Thanks again!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2015)

This is great. I am working on getting the GNYOS show going again within a couple of years. Good luck.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.huntington.org/orchidshow/

Updated vendor and exhibitor list online!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2015)

I wish!


----------

